# How about this awesome weather?



## ACaparzo (Jan 29, 2007)

I would just like to say how amazing the weather has finally turned. It seems everyone agrees with me juding by how many other cyclists I passed this weekend in Boulder.

I would like to hear what routes everyone did this weekend to celebrate the occasion.

Personally, I did Heil Ranch on my new mountain bike on Saturday - first time riding it on a trail out here. Driving to the trailhead off Lefthand Canyon I saw both Slipstream and Toyota United riders doing some sort of cycling event on highway 36.

Sunday I did the longest ride ever on my road bike - 60 miles and 3,300 feet of climbing. Went from Boulder to Lions and continued a little ways up highway 7 towards Allens Park. Turned around and on the way back to Boulder I headed up Lefthand Canyon and forced myself to do Lee Hill - which proved to be a great finisher for my first great ride of the year. It is great motivation for me starting the season with a ride like that.

How about everyone else, how did you enjoy the weather this weekend?


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

There was TT outside of Longmont. Started at 36 and Neva Rd (I think) north on 36 to Nelson, down Nelson to 75th, 75th to Niwot to Neva. I checked results to see how a few friends did, lots of pros were out.

Saturday, I did a very windy mtn bike ride around Pineridge, Maxwell, and up on the ridge by Horsetooth.

Sunday was a ride up Rist with Pablo and Jdawg. We got a fairly early start, and saw tons of people heading up as we were heading down.

Great weather today and tomorrow. Snow on Wednesday, I declared winter over a few weeks ago, what's going on?


----------



## bikeguy0 (Sep 23, 2007)

Was scheduled to do the TT on Saturday but there was no way I was riding a TT in that kind of cold weather. I road on the trainer on Saturday and then Sunday I did a TT test on Quincy road straight east towards Strasburg. Got my best FTP to date which has increased 43 watts since I started training in January. Got a sunburn between my socks and my knee warmers, pretty funny looking!!!


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

i did my sunday ride with knickers, so i now have the knicker to sock tan. combine that with where i smashed my mtn bike chainrings into my calf and my legs are looking great.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

I've got a crazy knickers tan too.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

I managed to get out for a short shakedown ride for my new fixie. Not much of a ride, but it was still great to get out. Also managed a few miles on the cruiser bike taking my daughter to a birthday party. She rode hers also.

Did 20 miles with the group from the shop last night. It was a good ride, but we had a few stragglers that we had to wait for. Beautiful evening for a ride.


----------



## Bulldozer (Jul 31, 2003)

2 hours on the road on Saturday and I was pretty cold when I got home. Another two hours on the mtn bike on Sunday. I've also started my commute this week. Heading to Moab on Friday so we'll miss the crap that's supposed to come down tomorrow. Get out and ride!


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

Great day to blow out the cobwebs!!!


----------



## Woolbury (Oct 12, 2005)

I spent 3 days skiing Thurs thru Sat. Here's fri on Berthoud Pass...










Full on winter conditions, some of the best skiing this season. Another 5-6 weeks till I transition into full bike mode.

Sun rode with the wife through Cher Cr and down to Parker, out to Delbert/Inspir Point Rd, etc. About 50 mi with nice rollers, good riding out there. Schizo season for me


----------



## Bulldozer (Jul 31, 2003)

It's snowing pretty hard right now in Higlands Ranch.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Bulldozer said:


> It's snowing pretty hard right now in Higlands Ranch.


starting to snow here in Boulder also..big huge flakes.


----------



## bikeguy0 (Sep 23, 2007)

I can't wait to move to California. I have been thinking about it and 6-7 months out of the year I can't do the sports I like to do. Cycling and beach volleyball. Of course you could say that I could ride cyclocross, but the idea of freezing my a$$ off doesn't do it for me. I want to bang my head on a wall.......!!!! Ahhhhhh


----------



## John Nelson (Mar 10, 2006)

I did Carter Lake on Saturday and Jamestown on Sunday. I rode every day this week despite the snowstorm. I rode Wednesday morning before the snowstorm started and Thursday afternoon by which time everything was clear and dry again. Ain't Colorado wonderful! I didn't ride the TT last Saturday, but got to take advantage of the swept shoulders that resulted.


----------

